# ATi Radeon HD4850 or nVIDIA GeForce 9800GTX+ & ATi HD4870 or nVIDIA GTX260 216



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, this is a poll where people get to vote their fav. GPU among HD4850 or GF9800GTX+ & HD4870 or GTX260 216 cores (GTX260/216). These GPUs fight each other at neck-and-neck, that's why I made a poll. My vote goes to GF9800GTX+ although I use HD4850 in mid-range & HD4870 in high-end. HD4850 has a heating probs & slower [little bit] than the GF9800GTX+. GTX260/216 is faster [little bit] than the HD4870 but it is costilier. I made it where you can vote any number of times, 'cause you must vote mid-range & high-end, no?? But don't vote 2 times for a GPU, mainly of fanboyism & liking . Be true to yourself and vote 1 time for mid-range and high-end . Anyway, Your vote goes to......


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 19, 2009)

Silly voting. 4850 and 4870 are 2 different cards belonging to different range. Same goes for 9800gtx+ and gtx260 core 216. You cant compare all of them you know. The defination of Value for money is different from one person to another.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, that's why I've written your fav. GPU in high-end & mid-range. Let it be VFM or Performance. The liking of the GPUs of the people is enough, just vote, man


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 19, 2009)

my fav is not listed gtx 280,its very long time i have been thinking on buying gtx280 from leadtek and gtx 290 is already out they havent lowered enough the current prices of gtx 280


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

GTX285 or GTX290?? . Thank you for voting


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 19, 2009)

Just going by the topic, vote, so voted.

HD4870, especially for it's new price of 12.8k


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Thank you very much, budd . Which brand offers so low price of HD4870!?!?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 19, 2009)

i voted for HD 4850 , this card is mind blowing for its price and performance 

new price 8500/- for HD 4850 


crossfire of HD 4850 will break the GTX 280 even


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

You sure??^^^. The HD4870X2 fights it at neck-and-neck, is HD4850X2 much better than HD4870X2??


----------



## hsetir (Feb 20, 2009)

rofl no. hd4850x2 performs similar to gtx285. 4870x2 is in better league.


----------



## supercow (Feb 20, 2009)

HD 4850 ROCKZZZ....... Best Bang for ur buck.... 9800 GTX way too costly for the performance it delivers....


----------



## RMN (Feb 20, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Just going by the topic, vote, so voted.
> 
> HD4870, especially for it's new price of 12.8k


wow!
which brand and where do you get it for that price?!???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 20, 2009)

Same question here??^^^


----------



## amitash (Feb 20, 2009)

msi hd4870 is 12k...


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 20, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^Thank you very much, budd . Which brand offers so low price of HD4870!?!?





RMN said:


> wow!
> which brand and where do you get it for that price?!???





nvidiageek said:


> Same question here??^^^


*ANSWER =*


amitash said:


> msi hd4870 is 12k...


I posted it in the "Latest Prices" thread, but since only a select few read, they came to know of it.



nvidiageek said:


> You sure??^^^. The HD4870X2 fights it at neck-and-neck, is HD4850X2 much better than HD4870X2??


HD4850x2 is way weaker than HD4870x2, oh but if you benchmark at 1024x728 resolution, HD4850x2 emerges as the leader, but then HD4870 scores better than GTX295 at 1024x728, but that doesn't mean HD4870 is better.

High end GPUs can only be compared with gaming resolutions of 1680x1050 and above.


----------



## dee557 (Feb 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i voted for HD 4850 , this card is mind blowing for its price and performance
> 
> new price 8500/- for HD 4850
> 
> ...


 
Price of palit HD4850 is 8.1k in mumbai not 8.5k


----------

